# ? About Sleeping & Self Hypnosis



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Everyone:This is probably a silly question, but, what the heck.







I may as well ask it.While listening to the cds you can fall asleep but your subconscious still takes in the information. What happens when you do self hypnosis and fall asleep? Does your mind keep on talking to itself since you've done that particular visualization so many times it goes on and on to the finish? Or do you just sleep.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi jean, you just fall asleep.







As there is no external input like the tapes would still be going in the background. may help you dream though.







I know its self hypnosis imagery of jon Bon jovi.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Bon Jovi!!!!! Now why didn't I think of that one?





















Who needs external input if I can visualize Bon Jovi? Whoo Hoo!!!!JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Jean,The conscious mind is asleep, the subconscious is always awake. That's why you wake up when you hear a baby cry, or a knock at the door, but can sleep soundly through a thunderstorm. Your subconscious mind knows when it's time to wake up the conscious and put it to work.AZ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi AZ!!







How are you doing? It's good to hear from you again.







JeanG


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Jean. Hmm... interesting question!! (no, I don't have an answer!!). I regularly used to fall asleep listening to recorded hypnotherapy. But I have never fallen asleep during self-hypnosis. I have fallen asleep during transcendential meditation LOTS of times though. I think it's because - in my experience - self-hypnosis for me takes more brain work and attention (sort of a relaxed alertness) than meditation.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Susan:I always fall asleep during meditation, too.







But that has a lot to do with not sitting up, but laying down to meditate, due to a back problem.Maybe when I'm 100 I'll have it all together.








JeanG


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Jean, as soon as I lie down anywhere, anytime, I could have a little snooze!!







I do meditate sitting up though as I find it produces less problems with a drop in blood pressure. For some reason though, I really don't like listening to the hypnotherapy tapes sitting up - I feel it should be a time to lie down so the body isn't expending any energy on staying upright. So, maybe the lying down has more to do with why we sleep, than the hypnotherapy LOL


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Susan:I like your phrase, "...I feel it should be a time to lie down so the body isn't expending any energy on staying upright."







YES!!! lolJeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, are you still doing the tapes?Some comedian once said I love sleep its the only time your alive an unconcious.







She also said I still get up every morning at eight like I was going to scholl and then go back to bed because I can.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Self hypnosis with Bon Jovi...







I could try that too.A quick q: how do you hypnotize yourself? I'm a little lost here. Through visualizing the imagery?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Eric, I can't do the tapes anymore due to health reasons.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi zay:Self-hypnosis for me is using imagery to attain the relaxed state. For the most part I have memorized several of Mike's techniques, and as time goes buy have expanded on them to fit whatever is going on for me at the present time.







In other words, if my back is stiff the hypno is geared towards that, rather than IBS. These days I generally use hypno to relax, and also to work on issues that come up for me. It's kind of hard to explain.JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Jean G, if it works for you then I think it is great. I try to do the same thing but because I use the imagery most of the times while driving it is harder (I cannot leave the driver's seat







). But it is getting better.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi zay:Well, honestly, I am no expert at the visualization. I just give it a go and see what happens.







I figure I can't be too far off in what I do since most of the time I put myself to sleep.







Please be careful not to try to do anything deep while driving, though. It's best to do when you are alone in a safe place, so that there are no accidents.







JeanG


----------

